# Sub 1ing All CLL's.



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

First to do this on cam? 
I'm sure many other people can do this....but I wanted to be the first on cam  gonna try and go for EG-2 next.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 17, 2011)

that's awesome! great job


----------



## amostay2004 (May 17, 2011)

That's pretty nice  Makes me realise my CLLs suck


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2011)

Great video! But you missed out the PLLs I think?

I really like the diagsune alg thanks!

EDIT: Actually I think you might have missed another U case, too?


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 17, 2011)

WOAAAAHHHH CRAZY

I cant even sub 2.5 my clls :O
I could sub 3 with that CLL exeecution


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 17, 2011)

You got yourself a sub


----------



## Ltsurge (May 17, 2011)

insane !!!!


----------



## y235 (May 17, 2011)

You're fast.

that video reminds me that i need to finish learn CLL.


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2011)

EG-2 would be crazy if you used Anti-CLL... 
EG-1 should be relatively easy, if the rest of the cases continue. So far I know the H and Pi set, and I can sub 1 all those I think. Please tell me the EG-1s stay this good


----------



## Godmil (May 17, 2011)

Impressive.


----------



## Erik (May 17, 2011)

Overall not bad, though some are clear +2's and some algs are written down wrong. I'll change some of my algs with the ones I saw in the vid.


----------



## Escher (May 17, 2011)

Nice, I wasn't sure how many other people can do this, impressive


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 17, 2011)

a Pi alg for you: R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F'

Obviously you do yours fast, but you might like this one


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Great video! But you missed out the PLLs I think?
> 
> I really like the diagsune alg thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Actually I think you might have missed another U case, too?


 
Yeah, it looks like I forgot to edit it in. It was this one x U' R U' R U R' U F U'
Edit: PLL's? As in Y and J?



Erik said:


> Overall not bad, though some are clear +2's and some algs are written down wrong. I'll change some of my algs with the ones I saw in the vid.


 Hmm, you're right. I'll try to fix the algs.


----------



## Egide (May 17, 2011)

Found this alg for the L set, might be faster. RU2R2F2RU'RU2R'F


----------



## CubicNL (May 17, 2011)

Very nice man! I'm still learning them


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Edit: PLL's? As in Y and J?


 
Yes. I think they're not in the video.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Yes. I think they're not in the video.


 
Oh, I didn't know those counted as CLL's.... :/ I'm sure I can do those but...I don't wanna redo the video  if I get EG-2 sub 1 I'll add those in there


----------



## vcuber13 (May 17, 2011)

sub 1ing double j could be tough


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

@OP:
OMG you listen to Lupe Fiasco too?! I love his music.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> @OP:
> OMG you listen to Lupe Fiasco too?! I love his music.


 
Hahaha, this is the ONLY song I know by him.


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> sub 1ing double j could be tough


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH1_B9Mqj8E


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hahaha, this is the ONLY song I know by him.


----------



## Diniz (May 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> sub 1ing double j could be tough


Its extremely easy...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

What is more practical to learn by Nationals? Guimond or Full CLL.?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 17, 2011)

Cll


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

Practical meaning if I do it I can get it done in time an it will be worth it.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> a Pi alg for you: R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F'
> 
> Obviously you do yours fast, but you might like this one


How do you manage the last F' in that? None of my fingers are in the right position for it.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> How do you manage the last F' in that? None of my fingers are in the right position for it.


 
Right ring finger.


----------



## Hershey (May 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Right ring finger.


 
OMG that makes the algorithm feel sexy.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 18, 2011)

Impressive.
Love the song choice too. <3


----------



## xdaragon (May 18, 2011)

This makes me want to learn CLL. Great job though!


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh, I didn't know those counted as CLL's....


 
They are cases that can come up during the CLL step of the solve; what else would they be?



vcuber13 said:


> sub 1ing double j could be tough


 
I'm quite sure this has to be sarcastic


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2011)

Title made me think of CLL for 3x3 =P I was about ready to go learn.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> sub 1ing double j could be tough


 
you mean R2 U' R2 (U2 y) R2 U' R2 that alg which is quite sub 1 able


----------



## Escher (May 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> What is more practical to learn by Nationals? Guimond or Full CLL.?


 
LOL at the answer below, David Woner is the reigning champion from last Nats and he only used Guimond.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> you mean R2 U' R2 (U2 y) R2 U' R2 that alg which is quite sub 1 able


 
i never knew about that alg, for ortega i use R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 which i cant do very fast


----------



## Florian (May 18, 2011)

which cube is it?


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i never knew about that alg, for ortega i use R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 which i cant do very fast


 
where in the hell did you learn ortega from that would give you the alg written that way?

or are you still trolling?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i never knew about that alg, for ortega i use R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 which i cant do very fast


 
Use my alg its sub .8 at best! that alg u use isnt bad but sure isnt the fastest!


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> where in the hell did you learn ortega from that would give you the alg written that way?
> 
> or are you still trolling?


 
the wiki i believe


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

The wiki may have been updated since the time that you looked at it (probably has if it's been a long time), but it currently has R2 U' R2' (U2' + y) R2 U' R2' listed as the first alg. And I do suggest executing it that way


----------

